# CHICKEN-ADOBO - Filipino chicken with garlic Recipe



## neselba (Jun 3, 2009)

Ingredients:
2 lb chicken pieces, cut up or whole
1 head of garlic, coarsely chopped (yes, an entire head!)
4 Tbsp soy sauce (or more to taste)
1 tsp ground black pepper
2 cups water
1/2 cup vinegar (rice vinegar or white wine vinegar work best)
2 bay leaves
2 Tbsp cooking oil
Directions:
1 Put vinegar, bay leaves, pepper, soy sauce, and
water in a saucepan. Cover and cook slowly about
15 minutes.
2 Meanwhile, heat the cooking oil in a large,
heavy-bottomed frying pan. Peel the garlic, break
the cloves into chunks, and brown them over
medium-low heat (about 5 minutes).
3 Add the chicken to the frypan and brown it over
medium-high heat (about 5 minutes).
4 Add the broth to the frypan and simmer, partly
covered, until the chicken is done (about 30
minutes). Do not let it come to a boil.
5 Remove the bay leaves and serve over rice.
This dish is too strongly flavored to go well with wine; try serving it with beer. You can substitute pork for the chicken, or mix the two. In the Philippines it is the custom to marinate the meat for two days rather before simmering; with the top-grade meats that are universally available in our grocery stores, that is not necessary (though it does deepen and enrich the flavor). To marinate the chicken, mix in the broth and 3 of the garlic cloves after step 1, then put the chicken in a glass dish and pour the marinade over it. Adobo is the national dish of the Philippines. Most warm-weather countries have through the centuries developed recipes that preserve food while flavoring it. This dish is different than many because of its strong component of vinegar. It is at once sour, salty, and drenched in garlic.

visit: Blog Archive CHICKEN-ADOBO - Filipino chicken with garlic Recipe


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Please refrain from posting recipes or other messages that are not an introduction about yourself.

You're encouraged to write a bit about yourself in the Welcome forum as it relates to cooking and food. Let me or Ishbel know if you have questions.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not a moderator. Nevertheless, it's poor form to repost a recipe without giving credit to the source. As you probably know, both this and the fish escabeche recipe you put up here are posted all over the net -- word for word.

That said, I found the recipes interesting. It's nice to be reminded of Filipino food.

BDL


----------



## rochelleh2h (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm filipino and love chicken adobo so this is great.


----------



## rochelleh2h (Jun 10, 2009)

Another thing is that I know some people like pork adobo but I prefer chicken. My parents have made shrimp adobo and it sounds really weird but they swear it was good and I'd enjoy it. I've yet to try it though.


----------



## arianna (Apr 30, 2009)

This looks like a Chinese-style version. I know another one:
Grilled Chicken Recipe
I haven't tried it - but I bet it has a rich taste due to the different spices used.


----------



## macro01 (Sep 16, 2009)

I love chicken adobo. Sometimes I mixed the chicken and
the pork adobo. It really taste good. Be sure to put a lot of
garlic. You have to try it!


----------



## olivia123 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tasty! You know what we put at our house to the adobo? Something Spanish people call "pimentón picante", it's great! Try adding it if you can


----------



## cookiecookie (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds yummy!


----------

